# 5th Annual Charity Catfish Tournament



## Mr.Whiskers (Jun 17, 2016)

This tournament will be aired on the pursuit channel (Gone Fishing Pro) and will be utilized as a tagging event for Texas Trophy Catfish Association.

Adapt & Overcome non-profit is a proud, 501(c)3 organization. Our goal is to assist families, individuals and special needs children that need help managing a stable life due to unforeseen events. Throughout the year we hold various benefits and fundraisers with the proceeds being used solely to meet our goals of helping others. We have no paid employees and 100% of money raised or donated goes back to the community.

We look to help a different cause each year and have decided to embrace Camp Hope (PTSD treatment for Active duty, Reserves and National Guard, veterans, and their families) in Houston. We will make a monetary donation to their foundation after the tournament is held. I am attempting to arrange some guides and put some veterans on the water during the tournament to show our support and appreciation for what they have done for us and the sacrifices they've made.

*If anyone is interested in Fishing, sponsoring or donating to our organization, please go to www.adaptandovercomenonprofit.org*

List of all rules and entry forms will be available on our website by Sunday.

Thank you
Mitch-AKA Mr. Whiskers
President-Adapt & Overcome
346-236-575seven


----------



## Gregory305 (Mar 31, 2016)

Is Texas Catfish Association going to be tagging the big catfish after there'd weigh-in?


----------



## Mr.Whiskers (Jun 17, 2016)

Gregory305 said:


> Is Texas Catfish Association going to be tagging the big catfish after there'd weigh-in?


Yes sir they will


----------



## Mr.Whiskers (Jun 17, 2016)

Flyer


----------



## Mr.Whiskers (Jun 17, 2016)

Getting closer


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Sounds like fun.... and a good cause.


----------



## Mr.Whiskers (Jun 17, 2016)

texasGG said:


> Sounds like fun.... and a good cause.


We definitely have a good time


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

I won't be able to commit to this until much closer to time because of health issues with my Dad but I was wondering if anyone else was thinking of fishing this?


----------



## Mr.Whiskers (Jun 17, 2016)

texasGG said:


> I won't be able to commit to this until much closer to time because of health issues with my Dad but I was wondering if anyone else was thinking of fishing this?


We normally have a 100 people fishing every year


----------



## Mr.Whiskers (Jun 17, 2016)

Couple weeks away


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

How many boats do you have registered so far? I'm still considering fishing this with you guys but my normal fishing partner has a conflict so I may be looking for someone, or a couple of folks to fish with me. Still in limbo with my Dads health.


----------



## Mr.Whiskers (Jun 17, 2016)

Believe we are around 40-45. I know of at least 15 more and the last minute entrys are always overwhelming but good.


----------



## taylorhook (Mar 2, 2010)

I was going to volunteer to help set up the tournament tables anyway and since I sold my boat last year If you need a partner I could pay for registration Kevin Taylor 281-239-4139


----------

